# Stacking/storing newly painted cabinet doors



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I have about 18 cabinet doors I'm spraying and after they're done, I need to bring them back to the job - there wasn't any place to set them up to spray there so I had to bring them home.

The owner's wife tossed out the hardware (bad move) and they haven't purchased new hardware yet, so I can't hang the cabinet doors just yet.

I don't want to stack them on each other without some protective barrier - the paint on paint will probably cause some parts to stick and lift the paint.

I thought about using news paper but I'm worried the ink might react with the paint. Can I use that wrapping paper used for dinning plates and China? I'm not sure of the exact name for it, but it comes is somewhat large sizes. Or anything else you'd suggest?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Use wax paper. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

beedoola said:


> I have about 18 cabinet doors I'm spraying and after they're done, I need to bring them back to the job - there wasn't any place to set them up to spray there so I had to bring them home.
> 
> The owner's wife tossed out the hardware (bad move) and they haven't purchased new hardware yet, so I can't hang the cabinet doors just yet.
> 
> ...



Rbriggs82 right :thumbsup:

few years ago we painted 15,000 ( yes 15,000 ) hotel doors @ warehouse
we took off pallets, lined 300 - 400 up in rows, sprayed & next day loaded back on pallets to be shipped to Disney

wax paper between door and worked great


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't ever stack doors, but rather wrap them in heavy paper and stand them on end leaning up against the wall or side of the van. Puts less pressure on the fresh paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> Rbriggs82 right :thumbsup:
> 
> few years ago we painted 15,000 ( yes 15,000 ) hotel doors @ warehouse
> we took off pallets, lined 300 - 400 up in rows, sprayed & next day loaded back on pallets to be shipped to Disney
> ...



Good Lord.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

beedoola said:


> I have about 18 cabinet doors I'm spraying and after they're done, I need to bring them back to the job - there wasn't any place to set them up to spray there so I had to bring them home. The owner's wife tossed out the hardware (bad move) and they haven't purchased new hardware yet, so I can't hang the cabinet doors just yet. I don't want to stack them on each other without some protective barrier - the paint on paint will probably cause some parts to stick and lift the paint. I thought about using news paper but I'm worried the ink might react with the paint. Can I use that wrapping paper used for dinning plates and China? I'm not sure of the exact name for it, but it comes is somewhat large sizes. Or anything else you'd suggest?


 Iuse bubble wrap from Lowes,


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I use cardboard it also helps in transport to keep from banging together.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I buy rolls of thin foam sheets.

Also have cheap fleece blankets.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I use wax paper.

Cashmere sheets cut to the appropriate size also works.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Wax. But RepaintFL was probably using Breakthrough with the batch he mentioned I dunno how that would work with other paints especially Advance!

If the coat is still fresh and you need to transport, wax paper around each and stack but separate each layer with a blanket or dropcloth...something soft.


----------

